# Sykes report Fri/Sat



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a great couple of days however, between my coworker and me we caught 3 sheepies, 2blk drums, 2 white trouts and 1 red(26in). Live shrimp was used on all of them. I only have a few pics here. Didn't think to take pics till after my wife started cleaning them.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

yOUR WIFE CLEANED THE FISH?????????? Your my hero pal.....what a lucky guy!!!! Does she wash the boat too?oke


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

You definately have it all figured out! My ex wouldn't cook them much less clean them!:bowdown


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow cleaned the fish :bowdown. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm with the "that's cool, your wife cleans your fish" crowd :bowdown

My wife only helps me eat them :doh

Nice catch!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Job! I guess I need to go to bob sikes more often!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

hell ya my wife wont clean no fish .... nice one you have there


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice Sheepies.:bowdown


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea my wife was pretty cool with cleaning the Sheepies and the trout. I don't know what the hell was going with the Blk Drum though. All I heard was her with a hammer and a knife beating the crap out of it. I just closed my door and got back on the PS3.Hmmm, some things are just better not known.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Fish , Fantastic wife.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

What side of the bridge were you on? Good work and nice lookin fish.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

in between the two bridges.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Wookie (2/4/2008)*Yea my wife was pretty cool with cleaning the Sheepies and the trout. I don't know what the hell was going with the Blk Drum though. All I heard was her with a hammer and a knife beating the crap out of it. I just closed my door and got back on the PS3.Hmmm, some things are just better not known.


thats some funny stuff right there.....i dont care who you are, thats funny! anyways....nice catch :clap


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Does your wife have a sister?


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

She does have a sister and she cleans them when I catch fish down in Corpus Christi lol. They are true believers in "you kill it, we grill it!" lol


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

A girl after my heart, that's for sure :mmmbeer


----------

